# Judo in New York City?



## bananapancakes (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi there, first time poster. I am interested in starting or aleast getting a sample of how good judo should be. It seems like a pleasant art, with it's responsibilities to society, and fun and improving the self and others. I want to learn self defense, though the sport aspect seems intriguing as well, with the throws and submissions. I have been searching thru other forums, and old threads for most answers

can you guys link me to some decent judo clubs in new york? for someone who's serious about taking up an art. I found one thru judoinfo.com but it is a bit pricey (oishi judo). 

are all judo clubs in new york around that price? that's a bit disappointing, but i suppose the main concern is the quality of education given. 

thanks very much

note: if this is the wrong place to post, my apologies but it seemed most fitting


----------



## arnisador (Sep 28, 2006)

Try this site:
http://www.judoinfo.com/

In particular:
http://www.judoinfo.com/contacts/browse2.php?Country=United States&State=New York


----------



## bananapancakes (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi, thanks for the link. I have already came across that when I browsed thru judoinfo.com. Do all of these schools have good quality instruction though? I never never went further then this to check out the schools, because it seems some don't have websites. 

I guess I will begin to email some of these schools asking to visit. Are there anythings I should look out for as a beginner looking for serious instruction, for sport And self defense? 

Also, if there are other links, or recommendations to schools, I would gladly appreciate it. Thanks again


----------



## honu (Oct 10, 2006)

I think unfortunately you're going to run up against New York City syndrome - i.e. there's not a whole lot that's cheap in the city.

You might try the Columbia Uni club, often the university clubs are well priced - but you'll have to talk to them to get your impressions on the club quality.  

The place I train at out in NJ is $115 per month, but you can train as much as you want, in multiple arts, so for a little more flexibility I think its worth it.

Have you thought of looking at Sambo?  
http://nysambo.com/

http://www.ussambo.com/what_is_sambo.html

Both have a strong reputation and their players have done well in regional Judo comps too.  US Combat Sambo trains at a TKD place on 2 Ave at 60th.

cheers


----------



## K Williams (Oct 16, 2006)

San Yama Bushi has a Judo program.

http://www.sanyamabushi.com


----------

